# is spleen a good organ to feed?



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I know it is not time to feed Reahven organ yet...but when I was going to start our older dog on raw to help her health I bought an organ meal from a local meat packing company...it contains beef -liver,kidney and spleen. They sell it for dogs. My question is though, through all of my reading on best organs I have no come across spleen. So I am asking if anyone feeds this as part of their organ mix?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm certainly not the expert but I also bought some pork spleen and would assume that, yes, any organ is great to feed :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, spleen is good. It's right behind liver & kidney. Go for it. :smile:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies  I was hoping to hear a yes ...lol seeing as I bought 30lbs thinking oh this will be great then our other dog would only eat the raw for 3 days and my husband was like ok now what about all this organ meat? haha


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I mean our other dog would only eat raw for 3 days then she turned her nose up t it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Spleen...go for it!
My dogs liked it.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My dogs will rarely eat liver and refuse kidney but they will eat spleen so that's one they get often. Pork to be specific. In many markets it's called "melt", as in "Pork Melt". That's spleen.


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

I have found to get them to eat something new is to freeze it. Also When casey wouldn`t eat his tongue i put him outside and let mandy in his pen to eat it. That happened twice and now Casey won`t leave a thing lol.
Most of their things are still partially frozen as i take out then next days after emptying the container in the morning for them


----------

